# Natural IVF



## artistliz (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this post as I haven't been on fertility friends in a few months since our failed frozen embryo transfer at the end of Feb.

I wondered if anyone had any advice about natural IVF at all and whether they could share any positive experiences?

I am 43 and have done 4 unsuccessful rounds of mild stimulation IVF and then the failed frozen embryo transfer with our only PGS tested embryo. Because I have a clotting condition and my body reacts very badly to the medications and I just don't really want to take more risks with my health, I was thinking about natural IVF....

Many thanks


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry to know about your failed IVFs, it's devastating experience. Unfortuantely, I can't help with my personal experiences, but I watched a video webinar two weeks ago about natural IVF, and from what the doc said they consider each situation individually to be able to say whether or not this treatment will work out. I would recommend picking a few clinics that offer natural IVF and email them explaining your situation. Good luck.


----------

